# Pte Josh Klukie, 1RCR - 29 Sept 06



## vonGarvin

From http://www.macleans.ca/topstories/news/shownews.jsp?content=w092931A
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - NATO says one of its soldiers has been killed in an explosion in Kandahar province.

The NATO statement did not provide the nationality of the soldier
It said the soldier died in an explosion in Kandahar province while conducting a dismounted

patrol around 1 p.m.

The alliance usually leaves it to the country involved to release information on casualties.

Most of Canada's 2,200 troops on the mission in Afghanistan operate in Kandahar province.


----------



## brihard

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/09/29/soldier-afghanistan.html

NATO soldier killed in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Friday, September 29, 2006 | 8:56 AM ET
CBC News

A soldier in the NATO-led force in Afghanistan has been killed in an explosion in southern Kandahar province, the alliance said on Friday.

The NATO statement did not provide the nationality of the soldier.

Canada has more than 2,000 soldiers in southern Afghanistan and is leading the NATO forces there, which are primarily composed of Canadian, British, American and Dutch troops.

NATO said the soldier died in an explosion while taking part in a foot patrol west of Kandahar around 1 p.m. local time.

Reports say it involved an improvised explosive device (IED), a homemade bomb frequently used by militants to target foreign soldiers on patrol.

The incident happened in Zhari district, which along with neighbouring Panjwaii district, was recently occupied by alliance soldiers following Operation Medusa, NATO's massive anti-Taliban mission.

Thirty-six Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed since the deployment to Afghanistan started four years ago.

More to come








Dammit... Here we go again...


----------



## 211RadOp

From CBC http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/09/29/soldier-afghanistan.html

A Canadian soldier was killed Friday in an explosion as he patrolled an area west of Kandahar on foot.

Military officials have not released the name of the solider, one of more than 2,000 Canadians in Afghanistan's volatile southern region.

More to come.


From CTV http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060929/soldier_killed_060929/20060929?hub=TopStories

Canadian soldier killed in Afghan explosion
Updated Fri. Sep. 29 2006 1:02 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed Friday after stepping on a booby trap and triggering an explosion in southern Afghanistan.

The soldier, who was on foot patrol, was serving in the First Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment.

He died around 1 p.m. in Panjwaii -- the scene of recent fighting and bombings west of Kandahar city.

The soldier's identity was withheld at the request of his family. The soldier's hometown and age were also not released.

His remains were taken by helicopter to Kandahar Airfield. One soldier was slightly hurt and no civilians were wounded in the bombing.

The explosion comes near the end of Canada's deadliest month in Afghanistan. Ten Canadian soldiers have died in September.

In all, 37 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have died on the mission to Afghanistan since 2002.

Most of Canada's 2,200 troops on the mission in Afghanistan operate in Kandahar province. 

The latest death occured on the day when Canada's top soldier kicked off a visit to Afghanistan, describing success in that country as a "long, slow process" due to shifting Taliban tactics. 

General Rick Hillier said reconstruction efforts have been frustrating and the Taliban resistance has gained strength, but he emphasized that Canadian soldiers are learning from every encounter with the enemy. 

"Did we see a resurgent Taliban this spring that has slowed some of the development, particularly in the south? Yes,'' Hillier said. 

"However they've been set on their back foot recently,'' he added, referring to the recent Canadian-led NATO push, dubbed Operation Medusa, that killed hundreds of Taliban in an area west of Kandahar, according to NATO. 

Hillier's goal is to assess how the situation has changed in southern Afghanistan since he visited earlier in the year.


----------



## Fabius

RIP  Quote: Nothing you can lose by dying is half as precious as the 
readiness to die,which is man's charter of nobility. 
 George Santayana


----------



## Hockeycaper

My condolences to the family and friends...rest in peace my brother.


----------



## a78jumper

Thanking all who gave the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Mike Baker

Dammit. I didn't want to hear this. RIP soldier, you done good.


----------



## BernDawg




----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Sad news - my condolences to the family and friends. Our flag has been at half mast for far too long here at DND...


----------



## Danjanou

They announced this at the Toronto Rally right after reading the names of ther fallen. Not something one wasnt to hear again. Rest in peace my brother.


----------



## ark

RIP soldier.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2090

News Release
Canadian Soldier Killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–06.026 - September 29, 2006

OTTAWA - A Canadian soldier was killed today by an improvised explosive device, while he was conducting a foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. The incident occurred at approximately 1:00 p.m. Kandahar time, about 25 km west of Kandahar City. A second soldier suffered minor hearing loss as a result of the blast. No other soldiers were injured in the explosion and there are no reports of civilian casualties.

The name of the fallen soldier is being withheld at the request of the next of kin.

Canadian Forces personnel are currently conducting security and reconstruction operations in the Panjwayi district as part of Operation MEDUSA, the large-scale International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) stabilization operation aimed at removing armed militants from the Panjwayi and Zhari district regions. Displaced villagers are now returning to their homes to re-establish their livelihoods without fear of Taliban intimidation.

Insurgent forces left behind an inordinate amount of explosive devices, which were indiscriminately planted and scattered to deliberately kill and wound Afghan civilians and soldiers alike. ISAF has carried out 52 ordnance disposal missions in the past two weeks in the area.

Though saddened by the news that a comrade has fallen in the line of duty, Canadian troops in Afghanistan remain staunchly committed to the critical mission of helping the Afghan people achieve peace and stability and rebuild their country and institutions.


----------



## tomahawk6

My sympathies to the family.


----------



## Popurhedoff

Our sincerest condolances to his family and friends.  Rest in Peace  

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Pea

My heart goes out to the family and friends of the fallen. Rest in Peace.


----------



## karl28

Sad news - my thoughts and prayers are with the families  of the fallen and for the injured


----------



## Sig_Des

Once again, deepest condolences and thoughts to the family of the fallen.

RIP, soldier.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Prayers for the family of the fallen, and for the injured.....


----------



## Rice0031

My condolences to the family.
RIP


----------



## Penny

My sincere thoughts go out to the family and friends and to those still serving there.
You are in my prayers.


----------



## derael

RIP


----------



## GAP

My condolances


----------



## Colin Parkinson

sigh, knew it had to be one of ours.

Condolences


----------



## Dragoon19

RIP Bro


----------



## Jacqueline

"The soldier above all prays for peace for it is the soldier that must bare the deepest wounds and scars of the war." - General Douglas Mc Arthur


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP


----------



## logos

RIP brother


----------



## Kirkhill

RIP and condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

RIP soldier


----------



## warspite

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead.
Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved, and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch, be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die

We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.

May you rest in peace


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

RIP to the soldier killed. Pro Patria


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP Soldier,


----------



## dardt

RIP Soldier


----------



## 1feral1

Sorry again to hear of this sad news. Again my thoughts are of his family and friends. 

The reality of war again comes home to  Canada  .



Wes


----------



## The Bread Guy

Some of the latest....

*Canadian soldier killed by land mine in Afghanistan:  Hillier acknowledges Taliban resurgence, promises to give troops whatever they need*
Graeme Green, Globe & Mail, 30 Sept 06
Permalink - http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/29894

A Canadian soldier died in a huge land-mine explosion yesterday, hours after Canada's top military commander arrived in Kandahar with a grim assessment of the situation in southern Afghanistan.  The insurgency is rising, the pace of reconstruction is frustrating and the military needs new tactics to combat the Taliban, General Rick Hillier said, promising to give his troops whatever they need to overcome their opponents.  The insurgents' tenacity was illustrated with yesterday's attack.  Whoever planted the bomb appears to have sneaked into a cluster of villages known as Pashmul, roughly 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar city, an area the Canadians had carefully cleared of insurgents in a massive operation more than two weeks ago.  The troops had crashed into Pashmul with bulldozers, making new roads to avoid land mines on the old routes. A small patrol of soldiers was walking along one of these makeshift roads around 1 p.m. when one of them stepped on a pressure plate, a military commander said, setting off a blast with the force of an anti-tank mine.  "This was more than an anti-personnel mine," said Colonel Fred Lewis, deputy commander of the Canadian contingent.  The dead soldier's name, age and hometown were not released. Another suffered minor injuries.  This brings the number of Canadian personnel killed to 38, including a diplomat. More than half of those deaths happened in the past three months . . . .  Leopard tanks will start arriving next week to support the Canadians in case they encounter more Taliban trenches, Gen. Hillier said, and a company of soldiers is on its way to support Canada's Provincial Reconstruction Team. The PRT commander has said he's hopeful that the extra troops will give some badly needed momentum to the slow-paced development effort.


*Death on patrol:  Soldier a victim of roadside booby trap*
Canadian Press, via Edmonton Sun online, 30 Sept 06
http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/World/2006/09/30/1924323-sun.html

A young private on a foot patrol died yesterday when he stepped on an insurgent's explosive booby trap, adding to the Canadian military's biggest monthly death toll in decades. The soldier from the First Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont., died around 1 p.m. (local time, 0430 EDT) when he stepped on the bomb in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar city. The explosive was big enough to be an anti-tank mine, an official said. The soldier's identity was withheld at the request of his family. His remains were taken by helicopter to Kandahar Airfield, the main base for coalition forces in southern Afghanistan. He is the 10th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan this month - and the 37th since 2002 . . . 


*Afghanistan bomb kills Canadian soldier*
Jason Staziuso, Associated Press, via Bradenton Herald, 30 Sept 06
http://www.bradenton.com/mld/bradenton/news/local/15642817.htm

 A Canadian soldier was killed Friday in an explosion in southern Afghanistan, while an insurgent attack on a police checkpoint left three dead, officials said.  A Colombian aid worker and two Afghan nationals were also released, nearly three weeks after they were kidnapped by gunmen west of Kabul, a police official said.  The soldier, who was not immediately identified, was killed in southern Kandahar province when he stepped on a roadside bomb while conducting a patrol, said Lt. Carole Brown, a spokeswoman for the Canadian Forces in Ottawa. No other soldiers or civilians were wounded.  The explosion comes near the end of Canada's deadliest month in Afghanistan, with 10 soldiers killed. In all, 37 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have died in the country since 2002 . . . .


----------



## patrick666

_Canadian soldier killed by blast in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Friday, September 29, 2006 | 1:39 PM ET 
CBC News _ 

A soldier from an Ontario-based regiment was killed Friday by an explosive device while on foot patrol west of Kandahar.

The member of the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, which is based at CFB Petawawa in northeastern Ontario, died after triggering an explosive device on a road in Afghanistan's Panjwaii district around 1 p.m. local time.

Military officials have not released his name, hometown or age. His remains were flown to Kandahar airfield.

The military said at least one other soldier was slightly injured in the incident.

Col. Fred Lewis said the soldier was on patrol on a combat road created by a bulldozer for Operation Medusa, the large-scale offensive aimed at driving Taliban fighters from their strongholds in southern Afghanistan.

He said an improvised explosive device (IED) or a landmine was planted in the road and one of the soldiers set it off.

"The use of IEDs by insurgents indicates their callous lack of regard for people in the region," Lewis said.

"It could have just as easily been a bunch of children playing in the area."

Militants frequently use IEDs, or homemade bombs, to target foreign soldiers on patrol.

Lewis said it appeared unlikely the device had been set off by remote control.

The news comes the same day funerals were scheduled for three of four Canadian soldiers killed earlier this month. They died when a suicide bomber on a bicycle detonated a device near the Canadians, who were on foot patrol.

Speaking from Kabul, NATO spokesman Mark Laity told CBC Newsworld soldiers know it is dangerous to get out of the armoured vehicles, but believe it is necessary if they want to win the "hearts and minds" of Afghans.

"These are soldiers. They understand they have to take these risks," he said.

More than 2,000 Canadians are serving in Afghanistan's volatile southern region. With the latest death, 37 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have died since the mission started four years ago.



My deepest sympathies and condolensces to his family and friends, RIP


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/09/29/1918107-cp.html

TORONTO (CP) - Canadian military officials have released the identity of the latest Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan. 

Pte. Josh Klukie was on foot patrol yesterday when he stepped on an insurgent's explosive booby trap in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar City. 

Klukie was a member of First Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont. 

A military official said Friday the explosive was big enough to be an anti-tank mine. 

Klukie is the 10th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan in September, and the 37th since 2002.


----------



## CL84

..


----------



## HItorMiss

Kulk's was damn fine soldier, spectacular person, We did our TCCC together and I had the pleasure of leading him as his section commander I could not have asked for a better section member or a better friend.

Klukie I will miss you.

RIP brother


----------



## ex-Sup

Canadian military officials released on Saturday the identity of a soldier from Thunder Bay, Ont., who was killed while on foot patrol west of Kandahar.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/09/29/soldier-afghanistan.html

Another young soldier from Thunder Bay...RIP and condolences to the family. I am currently teaching WWI to my Gr.10 history classes and I constantly remind them that war is real and nothing like they see in Hollywood. Pte. Klukie's death highlights the human costs of war...unfortunately freedom has its price.  

*edited for grammar


----------



## wildman0101

rip soldier  
you will not be forgotten   :'
                                                      :'( scoty  :'(


----------



## dglad

Another young soldier from Thunder Bay, to whose family the CO of the LSSR had to deliver the sad news.  That makes 3 of the 37 killed to date in Afghanistan from this city.  Again, condolences to his family, friends and loved ones.


----------



## big bad john

The thoughts and prayers of my family are with this fine soldier, his family and his comrades.  RIP


----------



## MikeM

RIP Buddy,

You will be avenged.


----------



## The Bread Guy

I don't want the T.Bay Garrison to get TOO good at this.....

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends.


----------



## old medic

http://66.244.236.251/article_8933.php

Josh Klukie becomes latest casualty of war from region
By CHEN CHEKKI
Oct 1, 2006, 00:02



> The Thunder Bay region lost an “amazing” man and soldier in Afghanistan on Friday, a person who trained hard for his mission while remaining dutiful to his widowed mother, say friends and neighbours.
> Canadian Forces member, Pte. Josh Klukie, 23, became the third Thunder Bay-area casualty in the war in Afghanistan this year, killed while on a foot patrol in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar City by an insurgent’s explosive booby trap that was big enough to be an anti-tank mine, The Canadian Press reported Saturday.
> The Shuniah resident became Canada’s 37th soldier to die in the war since 2002, the media service said. Departing some time in August, Klukie was supposed to return in February.
> Klukie, who graduated from Hillcrest High School, was known for having a tight circle of friends, athleticism and enthusiasm for military life, said his Thunder Bay friend, Craig Loverin.
> Loverin, a reservist who served in Afghanistan in 2004, said Klukie always wanted to serve on an overseas mission and Afghanistan turned out to be his first tour.
> “He gave his life for what he loved doing,” said Loverin, who belongs to the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment in Thunder Bay. “He was a great guy and a good soldier. He will be missed, that’s for sure.”
> Loverin, 25, said Klukie joined the army in 2004 and has spent most of the last few years with First Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, at CFB Petawawa, Ont. He completed all his training there.
> He returned for about a month to live with his mother Carol in their family home along the picturesque, lake-fronted Cedar Bay Road in the Township of Shuniah, just northeast of Thunder Bay, in about July.
> Described as a “goal-oriented” guy by Loverin, Klukie was seen training for his Afghanistan mission by running along the road, wearing his uniform and a 40-kilogram pack.
> “He was ready for the action, I guess,” Loverin said.
> Loverin knew Klukie through Klukie’s older brother Dan, as the group maintained close ties in Thunder Bay. Josh also leaves behind another older brother named Dave, who lives in Western Canada. Both are staying to comfort mother Carol, whose husband died about six or seven years ago.
> Many cars could be seen parked in front of the residence Saturday. The family also received a call of condolence from National Defence Minister Gordon O’Connor. Canada’s government says it is sending troops to Afghanistan to stabilize and rebuild the nation.
> Loverin said he remembers how sportsman Klukie came over to his home in Thunder Bay to play paintball, and his “extremely good” athleticism in high school and how he enjoyed basketball and weightlifting.
> Klukie, believed by Loverin to be the only member of his immediate family to serve in the army, won army medals for his physical prowess, even placing tops in a fitness course at Petawawa.
> The man was always “approachable” and “respectful toward everyone,” Loverin said.
> “He was really kind,” he said.
> A nearby neighbour of the Klukie family, who asked to remain anonymous, said the “amazing” Klukie helped his widowed mother Carol.
> They said Carol and her husband were in the process of planning a retirement home on Cedar Bay Road, just before the husband’s death, so Carol had to build it on her own.
> “Oh that poor lady, to lose her husband, and now to lose her son,” the close neighbour said with a sombre sigh. “. . . They shouldn’t allow Thunder Bay boys to go (to Afghanistan) any more. The city has had enough.”
> Brian Buday, another nearby neighbour on the quiet 17-home tree-lined street, said Klukie was a “really nice” and honest guy.
> The family was assigned Jim Davis from the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment as its military assisting officer to cope with the ordeal. Davis said the family, known to be an already private bunch, wishes to remain left alone by the media until a family spokesman makes a statement some time next week.
> “(Carol) is a strong woman and she’s managing,” Davis said.
> Klukie was the second Thunder-Bay area friend of Loverin to die in Afghanistan and the third from the region this year.
> Loverin also knew Cpl. Anthony Boneca, who was a reservist killed during a firefight the morning of July 9 outside Kandahar.
> Regular forces member Pte. Robert Costall was killed in Afghanistan in March, leaving behind a wife and toddler-aged son, among other family members.
> Meanwhile, Cpl. Kory Ozerkevich, was shot through the right shoulder during a firefight in June. He survived.
> 
> © Copyright by Chronicle Journal.com


----------



## pbi

From all of us Patricias in the GTA to all Royals: we're with you. Here's one for Pte Klukie.

 

Cheers


----------



## westernarmymember

Condolences to family and friends

Stand easy soldier


----------



## bick

Rest in Peace young Royal


----------



## manhole

RIP........Condolences to family ans friends on their tragic loss.


----------



## Red 6

Rest in Peace, brother.


"He stands in the unbroken line of patriots who have dared to die
that freedom might live, and grow, and increase its blessings.
Freedom lives, and through it, he lives–
in a way that humbles the undertakings of most men."

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## big bad john

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2094

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Death of Private Josh Klukie
NR-06.071 - September 30, 2006

OTTAWA – The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of Private Josh Klukie:

“On behalf of the Defence family and our brave men and women in uniform I extend my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Private Josh Klukie. 

This brave soldier gave his life providing hope for a brighter future, free from hardship and struggle, to the people of Afghanistan.

Canada is in Afghanistan helping to stabilize and reconstruct the country. Private Klukie gave his life so that the Afghan people have the means to build a better future for themselves and their communities. 

Canadians stand united in pride and gratitude behind our Canadian Forces. We honour Private Klukie’s courage and commitment. His sacrifice will not be forgotten.”

Private Josh Klukie was a member of 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario, and died from the blast of an Improvised Explosive Device.

-30-


----------



## The Bread Guy

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada on the death of Private Josh Klukie
http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4867

September 30, 2006 

"My husband, Jean Daniel Lafond, and I, were extremely troubled by the tragic death Friday of Private Josh Klukie of the 1st Battalion of The Royal Canadian Regiment, in the district of Panjwayi, province of Kandahar. 

Today we honour his memory and his commitment to freedom, justice and peace. We offer our sincerest condolences to his family, friends and fellow soldiers. May they know how deeply Canadians share their grief and recognize the courage and willingness on the part of the soldiers deployed to Afghanistan to do everything they can to support a people in the fight against terror. 

Our thoughts are also with the soldier who was slightly injured in the same incident.”

-30-


Statement by the Prime Minister on the death of Private Josh Klukie 
http://www.news.gc.ca/cfmx/view/en/index.jsp?articleid=242989
  
30 September 2006

Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the death of Private Josh Klukie.

"On behalf of all Canadians, I extend my heartfelt condolences to the family, friends and loved ones of Private Klukie, who was killed yesterday while on a patrol in southern Afghanistan.

"I commend Private Klukie's commitment and bravery in serving his country. He gave his life so that the Afghan people could experience the same freedoms and civil rights that we in Canada cherish and value. 

"Canadians will not forget the dedication and courage he demonstrated. We are proud of him, and humbled by his willingness to serve Canada.

"Everyday the men and women of the Canadian Forces demonstrate an unwavering commitment to ensuring freedom, and the democratic values that define our country, are enjoyed throughout the world. We stand united in pride and support for all their efforts to help Afghanistan become a stable and self-sufficient state."


----------



## Quag

old medic said:
			
		

> http://66.244.236.251/article_8933.php
> 
> Josh Klukie becomes latest casualty of war from region
> By CHEN CHEKKI
> Oct 1, 2006, 00:02
> 
> ....Both are staying to comfort mother Carol, whose husband died about six or seven years ago.



Not to tear apart a great article, but does anyone else find this particular line offensive?  If you do not know such sensitive information, you should either research it more carefully, or obmit it, to avoid potentially offending Ms. Klukie.

RIP Pte. Klukie


----------



## from darkness lite

Lest We Forget.

RIP Pte Josh Klukie

FDL


----------



## The Bread Guy

Canadian Press photo of Pte. Klukie starting his trip home....


----------



## muffin

I just returned from a weekend up north to hear we had lost another brave soul... RIP Pte.

My sincerest condolences to his family and friends.

Muffin


----------



## tomahawk6

Very moving article about that last patrol. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com//servlet/story/RTGAM.20061002.wxafghan02/BNStory/Afghanistan/home



> "It will be very healing for his family to meet the soldiers he served with and hear about the conditions of his last day," said Captain Piers Pappin, the platoon commander.


----------



## The Bread Guy

A few initial details on Pte. Klukie's funeral arrangements....

http://tricubemedia.net/tbayobit/results.php?style=details&id=10170

KLUKIE, Joshua James
2006-10-02

"Private Joshua James Klukie, age 23 years, died bravely while serving his country in Afghanistan on Friday, September 29, 2006. Funeral services will be held next week in St. Andrew’s Presbyterian Church. A full announcement will run in the weekend edition of the Chronicle-Journal with the date and time of the funeral. Arrangements in care of the Sargent & Son Funeral Directors, 21 N. Court Street, Thunder Bay, ON  P7A 4T4. "

I'll share a link for online condolences as soon as one is posted to the funeral home web page.


----------



## The Bread Guy

*Soldier's death 'sad day' for city*
Chronicle-Journal, 3 Oct 06
http://66.244.236.251/article_8952.php

A book of condolences for the family of Pte. Josh Klukie is available to sign at Thunder Bay city hall.
The 23-year-old soldier was killed Friday in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar.

He was the 37th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since 2002.

The book of condolences is set up in city hall’s foyer this week. It will be delivered to his family.
Mayor Lynn Peterson is sending letters of condolence to the Klukie family, and city hall’s flags are at half mast.

“It is a very sad day for Thunder Bay and the whole of Canada as we have lost another son,” Peterson said in a news release. “Pte. Josh Klukie made the ultimate sacrifice for his country and our hearts and prayers are with his family.”

A Shuniah resident, Klukie graduated from Hillcrest High School and signed on with the military in 2004.
Funeral plans have not been finalized, said a military official in Thunder Bay, and it’s not yet known when Klukie’s remains will return to Canada at CFB Trenton.

Klukie is the third Thunder Bay soldier to be killed in the Afghanistan mission in six months. Exactly six months before Klukie’s Sept. 29 death, Pte. Robert Costall was killed March 29 in a firefight. Cpl. Anthony Boneca was killed July 9.


----------



## dglad

Another loss for a family, friends and loved ones...for the Army, the CF and Canada...and for this city.  This is Thunder Bay's third son to be lost to enemy action in Afghanistan.

RIP.


----------



## big bad john

Here is a place where you can leave a message of condolences for Pte. Josh klukie.   

http://www.legacy.com/Can/Obituaries.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonId=19415468


----------



## The Bread Guy

Detais of Pte. Klukie's funeral, from the funeral home web page:
http://www.sargentandson.com/obituaries_display.asp?ID=586

Private Joshua Klukie 
Wednesday, February 16, 1983 - Friday, September 29, 2006 
Birth Place: Thunder Bay  

Funeral Service  
Location: St. Andrew's Presbyterian Church, 207 Brodie Street S.  
Date: Tuesday, October 10, 2006  
Time: 11:00am  
Interment  
Location: Sunset Memorial Gardens  
Date: Tuesday, October 10, 2006  

Another spot to share condolences with Pte. Klukie's family:
http://www.sargentandson.com/condolences.asp?DN=Private%20Joshua%20Klukie


----------



## old medic

http://66.244.236.251/article_9010.php

Soldier’s death has youngsters talking
By BY SARAH ELIZABETH BROWN
Oct 6, 2006, 23:33



> Two area schools are remembering one of their own.
> A book of condolences is filling up at Hillcrest High School for Pte. Josh Klukie.
> As well, the 23-year-old soldier’s photo will be included in the Stairwell of Honour, a collection of 84 Hillcrest graduates who never returned from the Second World War.
> Klukie’s photo will be number 85. He’s the 37th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since 2002, and the third from the Thunder Bay area.
> He was killed a week ago after stepping on an anti-tank mine while on patrol near Kandahar.
> At McKenzie Public School in Shuniah where Klukie attended junior kindergarten through Grade 8, classes are discussing the conflict in Afghanistan and what it means to be a soldier.
> They’re writing their thoughts in an album for Klukie’s family.
> It’s a McKenzie school tradition for graduating students to decorate a ceiling tile. A young Shuniah artist will paint one specifically for Klukie, to be unveiled on Remembrance Day.
> “Once you’re a McKenzie kid and you go out in the world, we don’t forget you,” said Lynne Robertson, the school’s chief custodian and a driving force behind the memorial project. “We don’t forget our own.”
> Four of those McKenzie kids broke into debate among themselves Thursday about Canada’s role in Afghanistan, voicing the same variety of opinions heard in the House of Commons and read in letters to the editor pages.
> But, they agreed, it’s sad a fellow McKenzie kid has died overseas, and Remembrance Day — always important to them, the boys said — will mean even more now.
> “It’s a little bit of this place gone,” said Dustin Hurd, 11.
> “I think they are really brave,” said Kristjan Paarsalu, 10, about soldiers. “I think we need to respect them.”
> Several of the boys said they’re sad for Klukie’s Shuniah family, mother Carol and elder brothers Daniel and David.
> “I feel sorry for the family because their son died, not even having a chance to save himself,” said Aaron Smith, 11.
> “I’m sorry for your son and I hope you’re going to be all right without him,” said Cody Huls, 11, about what he plans to write for the Klukies.
> Calling soldiers “brave,” Huls added, “I hope they know they might never come back.”
> “He’s not going over there to help our country, but people over there who are worse off than us,” said Hurd.
> 
> When Klukie joined the military, he asked Hillcrest co-op teacher Trish Somerleigh to write a reference letter.
> Though he’d finished paramedic training, it didn’t surprise Somerleigh that the competitive young man she knew since boyhood would be attracted to a challenge.
> He was also a volunteer firefighter with the Shuniah department, noted Robertson.
> “He was always a protector,” she said.
> As a youngster, he saw other students bullied in the schoolyard and walked over to talk to the victims, sending a silent message that had the tormentor slinking away.
> “He’s a leader by example,” said Somerleigh, recalling the young man’s inner strength after his father Reg died.
> “That’s a tremendously difficult thing for a young person to go through, and Josh, he maintained his academics, he maintained his sports, he was consistently supportive of his mother, supportive of his brothers,” she said. “He was generally just a very strong, good person.”
> Klukie was one of two exceptional basketball captains, and was the sort of leader who made coaching easy, said Hillcrest coach Wayne Magill.
> During running drills at basketball practice, “Josh was the guy to catch,” said Magill. “He was extremely skilled.”
> At a prestigious tournament in Saskatoon, before Hillcrest played the game that would determine third and fourth place, Klukie asked his coaches if they could be sure that all the teammates got to play.
> Klukie, an inch or two over six feet, played small forward.
> But he played even bigger.
> “In the unfriendly confines of our small gym, the walls come very quickly,” said Magill. “And Josh is the reason why we have mats on those walls.
> “He’s very fast and he would take that ball to the hoop very hard.”
> The team’s starting play — shovel the ball to the left-handed Klukie to fake a shot and drive hard to the basket — was pretty much two guaranteed points, said Magill.
> “He could run forever.”
> Somerleigh last saw Klukie when he was home for the summer, knowing he was headed to Afghanistan.
> Walking with her husband, she saw a person running down a small hill toward them, “but didn’t recognize him because he was so big and so strong, but you could see this powerful person running toward us. And this was Josh. He was preparing to go overseas. He’d been lifting weights and running. That was just him.”
> As a boy, Klukie would play basketball on a strip of old highway along Lakeshore Drive where a neighbour had put up nets.
> “You’d hear the thump, thump, thumping of the ball as Josh went by. He would spend literally hours practising.
> “He just honed his skill, whatever it was.”
> Hillcrest principal Steve Daniar recalled the jovial Klukie always with a group of people, and always wearing a smile.
> A smart kid whose grades were high in everything from academic classes to tech courses, he could have done anything he wanted, said Daniar.
> “He was always that guy looking for adventure,” he said.
> “That boy left us way too soon.”
> An online collection of condolences and memories of Klukie is available at www.legacy.com.
> 
> © Copyright by Chronicle Journal.com


----------



## The Bread Guy

Full Obit (Chronicle-Journal, Thunder Bay, 7 Oct 06)

"KLUKIE, Private Joshua James
2006-10-06

Private Joshua James Klukie, age 23 years, died bravely while serving his country in Afghanistan on Friday, September 29, 2006. 

Josh was born in Thunder Bay on February 16, 1983. An excellent student, Josh attended MacKenzie Public School, Hillcrest High School and later as a member of the Academic Honor Roll he graduated from the Paramedic Program at Confederation College. Following graduation he completed his certification to become an Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistant. 

He enjoyed playing all sports, but his true passion was basketball, a sport where he excelled as a student athlete at Hillcrest High School. 

Josh truly loved being a part of the MacKenzie Community where he enjoyed many good times with his numerous friends, especially Keith Raine, John Antoniak and Patrick Boyce. Josh's hero in life was his dad Reg who passed away in 1999. Losing his father left a huge void in his life. It wasn't until after his return from basic training with the military that changes could be seen in Josh. He came home with a renewed confidence and pride in himself. Josh was extremely proud to have served with the 1st Batallion, Royal Canadian Regiment, Bravo Company, 4th Platoon stationed at C.F.B. Petawawa. 

He will be lovingly remembered and forever missed by his mother Carol, brothers David (fiance Andrea Keeler) and Daniel (Amy Girvin), grandmother Clara "Sis" McCartney, great uncles Joseph Boyko and James Rickard, great auntie Mary Beaucage, aunts MaryJean Larocque, Barbara (Vlado) Kruzick, Barbara "Bernie" (John "Jack") Bennett and Earlene (Charles) Brown, as well as by numerous cousins and other relatives. He was predeceased by his father Reginald "Reg", grandparents Frances and Joseph Klukie and John "Bud" McCartney and uncles David McCartney and George Larocque. 

A service to celebrate the life of the late Private Joshua James Klukie will be held on Tuesday, October 10th at 11:00 a.m. in St. Andrew's Presbyterian Church with Padre Kerry McLaughlin of the 18 Service Batallion and The Rev. Harold Hunt Lakeview Presbyterian Church presiding. Interment will follow in Sunset Memorial Gardens. 

The family respectfully requests that memorials be made to Operation SMALL PACK, a program designed to assist soldiers wounded overseas. This was a cause that Josh held dear to his heart as he always believed in the importance of taking care of his fellow soldiers. On-line condolences may be made at www.sargentandson.com"


----------



## The Bread Guy

http://www.ccnmatthews.com/news/releases/show.jsp?action=showRelease&searchText=false&showText=all&actionFor=615665

OCTOBER 7, 2006 - 16:33 ET   
  
Media Advisory/DND: Funeral of Private Josh Klukie 
  
THUNDER BAY, ONTARIO--(CCNMatthews - Oct. 7, 2006) - Private Klukie's funeral service will take place at St. Andrew's Presbyterian Church, 207 South Brodie Street in Thunder Bay this Tuesday, at 11:00 a.m. Media may attend the funeral but will be restricted to the exterior of the church at a designated location. Interment will follow the funeral service. The interment will not be open to the media.

Prior to the church service media will have an opportunity to be briefed by Warrant Officer Dave Fisher, Sergeant Major 1 RCR, the Duke of Edinburgh's Coy and second in command of the funeral ceremony. Details as follows:

Where: across the street from St. Andrew's Presbyterian Church;

When: 1000 -1015 hrs;

What: Warrant Officer Fisher will speak about the significance and details of the military funeral and take your questions.

As a reminder the family do not wish to speak with the media for interviews.

Present at the funeral, to pay their respects, will be Brigadier-General M. Skidmore, Commander of Land Force Western Area and other dignitaries.

Private Josh Klukie was a member of the 1st Battailon, the Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario. Private Klukie died from the blast from an improvised explosive device, September 29, while he was conducting a foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan.

Canada is in Afghanistan helping to stabilize and reconstruct the country. Private Klukie gave his life so that the Afghan people have a means to build a better future for themselves and their communities. We honour Private Klukie's courage and commitment. His sacrifice will not be forgotten.  
  
  CONTACT INFORMATION  
  Public Affairs
Maureen Villeneuve
204-291-8942 (cell)


----------



## RetiredRoyal

Pro Patria.

You have made the ultimate sacrifice, which is not in vane. Most know the words honour, duty, service, or country but few understand that these words are a lifefstyle choice for some.


May you rest in peace my regimental brother.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Just back from Pte. Klukie's funeral.  Thought I'd share some highlights with those who couldn't be there.

Good turnout to pay respects.  Easily 300+ at the church - every pew, upper and lower levels, filled, with easily 100 standing - and 200+ at the reception following the graveside service

The black, gold & blue standard of rhe RCR hung in front of the church.  Media weren't allowed in, but speakers outside the church brought the service to the 20 or so others who wanted to listen.

RCR had approximately 30 troops up for a guard of honour and other duties.  

Two men in desert cam  were there - the Sgt. carried Josh's cremains in a fine wooden urn into and out of the church.  The other was wearing sun glasses indoors, and was at the reception in a wheelchair.  I thanked them both for their sacrifices.

One of Josh's brothers talked about what a hard time Josh had with the sudden death (in 1999) of his father.  From being a paramedic, to being a soldier, the family said Josh wanted to serve, adding it all seemed to fall into place when he was in the infantry.  The minister spoke about service, and how service costs, be it in time, in talent, in money or property, or, sometimes, in life.  The minister also spoke about how we often search for meaning in our losses, and that we shouldn't feel bad if we can't.

Members of Josh's basketball team, including what seemed like a former coach, presented Josh's mom and brothers with Josh's jersey from the team.

I didn't make it to the graveside ceremony, but I'm told all the local pipe bands had representatives there.

There was a line at the reception to pay respects to Josh's mom.  She seemed grateful at the collection of Army.ca condolences I shared with her.

I also spoke to Mrs. Klukie's assisting officer.  He was busy when Tony Boneca died, and says he'll need a beer tomorrow night.  I'll be happy to buy it for him.

I let the Sgt. in desert cam know that if the platoon wants to visit to pay their respects after the tour is over, my sweetie and I would be happy to billet a couple of the lads to save them some bucks.  He said he'd received a number of such offers while being here.  He said the turnout was pretty good, and I said even if Thunder Bay's population is 110,000 or so, there's still enough of a "small town" feel to draw quite a crowd at something like this.

More than one local military person I spoke to said they didn't want this to happen again, especially after two military funerals in Thunder Bay, but they're nervous that this may not be the last we see here.

This was the second time the CO of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment had to tell a family in the middle of the night that they'd lost a son in Afghanistan.  I asked him how he managed, and he said the lads overseas have difficult work to do in the caves and in the desert, so his contribution was doing difficult work at home.

Already, the senior garrison people are worried about the gang of their Reservists being sent in 2008 to Afghanistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409

*Honourable farewell*
Jim Kelly, Chronicle-Journal, 11 Oct 06
http://66.244.236.251/printer_9064.php
Permalink - http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/15951

Pte. Joshua James (Josh) Klukie will be remembered as a loving and devoted son, a loyal and caring friend, and a dedicated soldier whose love for his country was only exceeded by his love for his family.

Klukie, 23, of Shuniah, was killed while serving his country in Afghanistan on Sept. 29.

Tributes at his funeral Tuesday described a young man who had a passion for life and playing sports particularly basketball at Hillcrest High School.

His jersey and team shirt were presented to his family during the service at St. Andrew’s Presbyterian Church which was classified as private and therefore closed to the media.

As a youngster growing up in the Mackenzie community, Klukie had many television and movie heroes, but the big hero in his life was his father Reg who died in 1999.

“His dad could no longer watch him play basketball which was a passion for him,” his brother David told the huge gathering who came to pay their respects to the fallen soldier who so loved the military that he planned to be a career soldier.

“He loved his uniform and he wore it proudly,” his brother said.
But tragedy intervened.

“It’s a very sad occasion,” said Colin Sobkowich who attended McKenzie School and Hillcrest High School with Klukie.

“He was very into sports and easy to get along with,” said Sobkowich, who is a year younger than Klukie.

Olga Gramiak was also part of the crowd that gathered on a chilly, windswept day near city hall to watch and hear the solemn memorial service which was broadcast by speakers outside the church.

“I came to pay my respects to a fallen soldier who served his country,” she said.

Klukie’s friend Keith Raine described him as “charming, charismatic and a friend for life.”

One woman said the service was a “very, very honourable” way to recognize Klukie’s sacrifice.

“It preserved the true feeling of what he was all about,” she said.

Klukie graduated from the paramedic program at Confederation College.

“As a college we hope we have a role in preparing young people for service to their country,” said Brian Campbell, college director of resource development.

“Josh was the best example of that.”

Klukie served with the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, Bravo Company, 4th Platoon, stationed at CFB Petawawa.

Soldiers from the RCR formed a 20-man escort on Brodie Street outside the church entrance and a 13-man honour guard was positioned nearby.

A 10-man burial party led by Sgt. Mike Marten of the RCR brought the urn carrying Klukie’s cremains into the church accompanied by a lone piper.

Members of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, 18 Field Ambulance, 18 Thunder Bay Service Battalion, Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre, OPP, RCMP and Thunder Bay Police were present.

Also paying his respects was Brig.-Gen. M. Skidmore, commander of the Land Force Western Area.

Liberal MPs Joe Comuzzi (Thunder Bay-Superior North) and Ken Boshcoff (Thunder Bay-Rainy River) and MPPs Michael Gravelle (Thunder Bay-Superior North) and Bill Mauro (Thunder Bay-Atikokan) attended, as did Mayor Lynn Peterson.

The Klukie family, like others who have children in battle zones around the world, were understandably worried about the danger posed by the enemy.

“It’s difficult for loved ones to live with the worry,” his brother David said.

He said the family could not have coped with the enormity of their loss without the support of so many people.

The praise for Klukie showed that he will be remembered by his friends for his determination and his sense of humour, and by his superiors for the respect and professionalism he exhibited.

But mostly, he will be remembered by his loving family.

In what was the most heart-wrenching moment of the service, David read his mother Carol’s words to her late son:

“To my precious son, you did good. We are so very proud of you.”


----------



## one_speed

Soldiers carry their Thunder Bay pride abroad
By Major Geoff Abthorpe
Oct 7, 2006, 15:27

 Email this article
 Printer friendly page

WAR is about the stories of soldiers. And soldiers like to tell stories to other soldiers. It’s how we bond, how we identify, and how we cope. It seems like Thunder Bay should have a book written about the exploits of its sons and daughters in uniform.
Private Joshua Klukie was serving under my command in Bravo Company when he was killed on Sept. 29 during a foot patrol in the Panjawii area. He was a quiet, fit and highly motivated soldier. During his summer leave, as he was visiting his friends and family out on Lakeshore Drive prior to departing for Afghanistan, he put on his uniform and attended the funeral of Corporal Anthony Boneca. 
Corporal Boneca was killed in the Panjawii area on July 9. He was a proud reservist with the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment and the Thunder Bay community laid him to rest with the highest possible honours. 
Private Robert Costall was killed in action while serving with TF Orion in Helmand Province at the end of March. His legacy lives on with the Canadian Forward Operating Base in Spin Boldak carrying his surname. 
As the company clerk for A Company of 2 PPCLI, currently posted to Shilo, Manitoba, Master Corporal Jackie Long has seen more than her share of the battles here, dealing with the complex bureaucracy associated with the military, as she administers the living, the wounded and the dead. But each day she smiles, offers a candy from her dish, and soldiers on.
And there are others… soldiers from Thunder Bay whom I have failed to name only because they quietly go about their duties without identifying where they are from. They are true professionals who represent the full contrasts the military profession offers — from being able to swear a blue streak that would make their mothers blush, to unashamedly crying in the arms of another soldier at the loss of a friend and colleague. Thunder Bay, through its geographic location, forces us to focus on our family and community and when we put on a uniform and move away, we transfer that pride and carry it with us. 

I enrolled in the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment at the end of high school, and was inspired by the stories of worldly adventure provided by the NCOs of that unit. After transferring to the Regular Army, I did stints in various units around Canada and the world before taking a brief posting back to Thunder Bay. I was there when Anthony Boneca first enrolled in the LSSR, being the Regular Support Staff Officer to the unit in 2002. 
While on leave in Thunder Bay this past summer preparing for my subsequent deployment to Afghanistan, I was there when Corporal Boneca was laid to rest. As I left the church, I turned around and was surprised to see Private Joshua Klukie standing there, in full uniform. When I asked what motivated him to attend the funeral, and whether he was friends with Corporal Boneca, he simply stated that he was a fellow comrade-in-arms and that he needed to be there. 
I could not have been more proud.
I will not be able to attend the funeral of Private Joshua Klukie. But I will be represented by my soldiers, the soldiers of Thunder Bay, and the memories I have of that fine young man. And when I return to the city for leave to visit my friends and family, I will make a very special pilgrimage to his gravesite and pay my respects to a fellow Royal Canadian.
In conclusion, I ask only one small favour. On November 11th this year, do not awkwardly grin and wave at a passing soldier or veteran as they march by on the street; proudly walk up to them and thank them for the job they have done. Engage them in conversation and listen to their stories. And if you can’t do that, then quietly visit the final resting place of a soldier, lay a poppy and give solemn thanks for the chapter that they have written.
Inter Pericula Intrepidi and Pro Patria


© Copyright by Chronicle Journal.com


----------



## Buschgirl427

Pte. Klukie was from my hometown, and his funeral was amazing. There must have been over 300 people there to pay their condolences. Three soldiers from Thunder Bay...These deaths are just emphasizing the impact this war has on Canada and abroad.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Sadly, another photo on Josh's high school wall of honour....


*Klukie honoured by Hillcrest*
Jim Kelly, Thunder Bay Chronicle-Journal, 16 Dec 06
Article Link - Permalink

Private Joshua James (Josh) Klukie was given his rightful place among the “honourable souls” on the Hillcrest Stairway of Honour.

The 23-year-old Shuniah resident and former Hillcrest High School graduate was with the First Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment when he was killed Sept. 29 in Kandahar, Afghanistan.

In a moving ceremony Friday, Klukie’s photo joined the 84 other Port Arthur Technical School (later Hillcrest High School) soldiers, sailors and airmen who died during the Second World War.

These pictures of young men, many of them like Klukie “destined for greater things” hang on both sides of the stairway leading to the school’s main foyer.

A heart-wrenching speech by Klukie’s mother Carol spoke of his courage, compassion and love for his family.

“Josh knew the danger and he knew he might not come back but he believed in the cause and the mission,” she said choking back tears.

Josh was “lost in his sorrow” when his father died but he continued his school work and played basketball “but his heart was aching inside,” his mother told the gathering of students and teachers, Lakehead Public School officials, former Hillcrest basketball teammates and others.

Hillcrest principal Steve Daniar said Klukie was one of those students with great potential and his platoon mates described him as being “destined for military greatness” but he never got to realize his promising future.

“I know he wanted to do so much more but God had other plans,” Carol Klukie said.

“He was truly a gift.”

She was also a student at Hillcrest when a classmate pointed out an uncle whose picture was on the Stairway of Honour.

“I remember these honourable souls,” she said. “We should never forget what they did, not only those who died but those who survived.”

There will be young students just as Carol Klukie was many years ago who will pause to admire the young brave men who died in the service of their country.

“With the addition of Josh’s picture on the Stairway of Honour, a new generation of Hillcrest High School students will understand the true meaning of sacrifice,” Daniar said.

“The Hillcrest community will always remember Josh for who he was and what he gave to our country.”

As a tribute to Klukie, Hillcrest staff and students and local businesses and organizations have donated $1,350 to purchase Emergency Essential Packages for injured Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan.

To assist in this effort call Hillcrest at 345-1461.

Earlier this week, Shuniah Council opened a memorial trust fund to honour Klukie and made an initial deposit of $5,000, chief administrative officer Eric Collingwood said.

A large photo of Klukie was presented to his mother and it will hang in the council chambers.

So far, close to $6,000 is in the trust fund, which Collingwood said, is expected to yield sufficient funds for the Klukie family to make an annual donation to the charity of their choice.

Donations to the trust fund should be made payable to the Municipality of Shuniah, regarding the Josh Klukie memorial fund.

One of the presentations to Carol Klukie was an essay Josh wrote in Grade 9 about a dragon.

“You gave us a special gift when he was a student here,” Daniar told Carol Klukie.

“You gave Canada a special gift.”


----------



## gaspasser

Proper thing. A shining example to our youth.
LEST WE FORGET,
Whenever and Wherever.


----------



## schart28

RIP


----------



## stukirkpatrick

I looked at those pictures every time I passed them for the four years I was in high school.  He will not be forgotten.


----------



## Picaninny Skoff

I had the honour and privilege of meeting with and talking to Mrs Carol Kulkie after Josh's memorial service in Petawawa.  When she talked at the service, she was a pillar of strength and dignity during the most difficult time of her life.  I am glad to see Hillcrest HS recognize our current heroes alongside those of the past.  Rest In Peace, Josh.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Remembering one of the fallen on his birthday, from the 16 Feb 07 edition of the Thunder Bay Chronicle-Journal.....

http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/f/KlukieThanks16Feb07.pdf


----------



## The Bread Guy

Remembering one of the fallen, two years later - clipping attached.


----------



## mariomike

Update:
"Josh Klukie Memorial Award"
http://oldwww.confederationc.on.ca/whatsnew/mediareleases/archives/2009/KlukieRelease.pdf

2010
"Paramedic’s Golf Tourney Raises Funds for Josh Klukie Memorial Award"
http://netnewsledger.com/?p=1441

"Below is a picture of Anne Renaud (Director of Fort Francis Campus ) presenting the Josh Klukie Memorial Award 2010 to David Egan, second year Paramedic student.":
http://www.confederationc.on.ca/paramedic

Photos of Pte. Klukie for those who remember him, and those of us who never met him:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2366929006#!/group.php?gid=2366929006&v=photos


----------



## The Bread Guy

Five years later, we remember....


----------

